# Chicagoland Orchid Festival - 2016



## tomkalina (Sep 16, 2016)

The 2016 Chicagoland Orchid Festival will be held next weekend - September 23-25. 2016, and we will once again be one of the guest growers at Orchids By Hausermann in Villa Park, IL.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 16, 2016)

can't get there Tom. Sorry. With the new job and new place I have to decide between furniture and travelling. Hopefully I can get out there asap or before the deep freeze sets back in.


----------



## troy (Sep 16, 2016)

Wheres all the pictures??


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Sep 16, 2016)

Nothing to photograph--doesn't happen until next weekend.


----------



## abax (Sep 16, 2016)

This show is always fun. I wish I could make it, but I know
my friends there will make it.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry you can't make it, Chad! (and Angela, too.) How about you, Dot? I understand there is a bus coming from the Lansing area again this year? And buses from Minneapolis and St. Louis as well. Party time !!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> Sorry you can't make it, Chad! (and Angela, too.) How about you, Dot? I understand there is a bus coming from the Lansing area again this year? And buses from Minneapolis and St. Louis as well. Party time !!!



Hmmm, I haven't heard about a bus from Lansing. Kalamazoo or Detroit maybe?

I can't come this year, but Michigan Pete will be there. I'm not sure who else is coming.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 19, 2016)

We'll miss you, Dot! Hope to see you and Lee in Madison Heights in 2017 (Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise!)


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 19, 2016)

Family room furniture done and $1126 lighter. Wish it was plants and wish they were from you Tom. See you on the next run for sure.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> We'll miss you, Dot! Hope to see you and Lee in Madison Heights in 2017 (Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise!)



I'm planning on that show. Lee says it is his favorite.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 20, 2016)

FYI - For those of you that may be in town this Thursday (one day before the official opening of the Festival) we'll be setting up at Hausermann's in the afternoon and plants will be available for you early shoppers. 

Thanks!


----------



## jacqi (Sep 20, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> Sorry you can't make it, Chad! (and Angela, too.) How about you, Dot? I understand there is a bus coming from the Lansing area again this year? And buses from Minneapolis and St. Louis as well. Party time !!!



Hate to tell you but, the last I heard the Bus from St. Louis is not coming.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 20, 2016)

I think this happened last year as well, but some of the die-hard slipper orchid afficianados car pooled and came anyway.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 20, 2016)

> I think this happened last year as well, but some of the die-hard slipper orchid afficianados car pooled and came anyway.



Im in SLC and I come bearing gifts oke:


----------

